# This is all Bev's fault.....



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, and maybe Summer's too. But here it is, my new Dragon Scale var. B.Splendens. Here I was walking innocently through Petsmart not even concidering any fish stuff (it's a good place for walking  ) and then I felt Bev's evil betta mind tricks start working on me and I looked over and I saw this in a little jar of blue water. 



Now he is on his way to a life of being spoiled in his own 10g that will soon be as heavily planted as possible, and he will soon be as fat and happy as my other fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Men and Bettas........hmmmm.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Men and Bettas........hmmmm.


Well they are aggressive fish that will whoop the stuffing out of any fish that gets on his turf, sounds like us to me lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

CrazyMFFM said:


> Well they are aggressive fish that will whoop the stuffing out of any fish that gets on his turf, sounds like us to me lol


Okay, then put him in with your Oscar 

I like your fish's color...almost the same as my truck.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i wonder how say ten bettas vs one oscar would do.....


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL, not bad at all. The Oscar may ask for hotsauce to go with them though.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hahaha! another one of my fish has 'disappeared'......think my oscar may be hiding it in his mouth


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

nice looking betta


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

lol! thats hilarious! Good looking betta though  I was seriously considering one the other day, my mind won the battle though


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

good looking fish. i picked one up yesterday, here he is:

this guy was tearing up his little cup on the shelf attacking it when he saw other betas, and when i picked him up, he went crazy! i was surprised there was such an active fish on the shelf, usually they are super lethargic.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Men and Bettas........hmmmm.


HEY! I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK! WHAT'S YOUR POINT!!!:fish10:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awww,they are handsome boys! I love the dragons,they have a soft spot in my heart.Betta mind tricks,I can live with that hehehehe 

As for a betta vs an oscar,put a gladiator in there.Hes named that for a reason lol.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Didn't want to miss the oppurtunity to blame Bev.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

zero said:


> i wonder how say ten bettas vs one oscar would do.....


They'd be too busy fighting with each other to notice the oscar... talk about man behavior


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

FishFlow said:


> Didn't want to miss the oppurtunity to blame Bev.


----------

